# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  CULTIVO DE PECANA EN SIERRA

## Alper

Amigos:
Estoy recopilando información sobre el cultivo de pecana en Sierra.
Me interesan sus experiencias, a que altitud, clima, suelo, no importa si es de una , dos , plantas, etc.
Agradeceré cualquier información.
Saludos cordiales. 
RPM *65 33 85
976 156693
RPC 987-894586Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO ESPECIALIZACION EN PECANA MAHAN DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 CONSULTAS Y DUDAS CON RESPECTO AL CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA Y SIERRA DEL PERU Especialización: PECANA DE EXPORTACION 2013 Artículo: Sierra Exportadora asesora cultivo de quinua orgánica en valle del Colca

----------


## Ararat

La pecana se cultiva en Mexico a altitudes entre 2000 msnm en zonas como el estado de Hidalgo  y 1500 msnm. aproximadamente como en el estado de Sonora, en zonas áridas y semiáridas entre menos de 250 mm a 500 mm de precipitacion pluvial y temperatura media anual entre 18º a 22ºC.
En cuanto al Perú El Callejón de Huaylas, el valle del Huarpa (Ayacucho), los valles andino-deserticos de Arequipa, Moquegua y Tacna entre los 1000, 1400 a 2600 msnm. serían los mas requeribles para su cultivo.
En cuanto al Callejón de Huaylas entre 2 600 a 3100 msnm.
Produccion de pecanas en el estado de Hidalgo,  superficie: 738.7 Ha, producción: 2 389 TM, TM/Ha: 3.23
"                     "                    "     de Sonora,  superficie: 7 437.5 Ha, producción: 16 102 TM, TM/Ha: 2.16

----------

Alper

----------


## juancaboulangger

Tengo posibilidades de cultivar ....pero en la sierra piurana .hay picos de altura de 2000 a 3800 msnm
saludos

----------


## Ararat

En la sierra piurana la oscilación térmica anual es muy baja de 1 a 1.5ºC, las mejores zonas serían la sierra central-sur y sur que tienen de 3.7 a 6.5 ºC de oscilación térmica anual. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Ararat

Para la sierra de Piura entre 1500 msnm a 2000 metros de altura, sería recomendable la nuez de macadamia, esta es una nuez originaria de la región subtropical de Australia y muy cotizada en mercados internacionales.

----------


## fernando malpartida

En la sierra del Sur como Moquegua, Arequipa, Cusco y Abancay se da entre 2000 y 2500 MSNM. hay experiencias y plantas que están dando frutos . 
para la sierra centro norte, Ancash, junin, huanuco, y cajamarca se da en tre 1800 a 2500 MSNM. lo mismo hay plantas que producen.
Para la sierra de piura seria probar la pecana y la macadamia, por que solo las temperaturas no determinan todo , cada vallecito es distinto. En chanchamayo hay algunas plantas de Macadamia traida por la UNA La Molina. , dan muy poco , falta buscarle el sitio adecuado. 
Saludos
Fono 992583409

----------

Alper

----------

